# Vest and Wading boots



## sharkinaggie (Jan 21, 2008)

I am in the market for a new fly fishing vest and some new wading boots.

I am looking for something similar to an Allen Big Horn Vest.

http://byallen.com/product/big-horn-vest/

As far as wading boots go....I don't mind spending money on something that will last but I also don't need to latest and greatest.

What say you 2cool? Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.

-SA


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't use vests myself anymore...but that looks like a good one. 

Wading boots...the best, most functional, longest lasting I've found are the Sims Boa. I've had mine for about 12 years now...and at first was concerned about the wire lacing system holding up to some of the places I put them in, but they've proven to be durable. Most importantly they are easy to get on and off and very comfortable to wear all day....a significant factor as we age. 

An added bonus is the wire won't freeze up on you...not very important on Texas coast, but absolutely critical in places like Kodiak island in the fall steelheading.

By the way, avoid any felt soles boots...many places have banned them including Alaska because of concerns over spreading parasites.


----------



## sharkinaggie (Jan 21, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> I don't use vests myself anymore...but that looks like a good one.
> 
> Wading boots...the best, most functional, longest lasting I've found are the Sims Boa. I've had mine for about 12 years now...and at first was concerned about the wire lacing system holding up to some of the places I put them in, but they've proven to be durable. Most importantly they are easy to get on and off and very comfortable to wear all day....a significant factor as we age.
> 
> ...


Simms is on my short list for sure. I need to get over and try a pair on so I can figure out what my size is...I am guessing that with my waders, it is probably around a 14 or 15.

I had no idea about the felt soles, thanks for the heads up on that one.

-SA


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Yep, for sure try them on with waders on. The Boas seem to come larger than normal sizes. 

LOL, didn't notice your age when I commented on that factor so ease of use is probably not a factor to you...but believe me some day, it will. 

You can get the cleats also for them and I've intended to do that but never got around to it.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

For grip, some of the Patagonia boots have aluminum bars in lieu of studs, which supposedly gives a better grip on slippery rocks. Personally, I've used Orvis boots & vests for years with no problems.

The other problem with felt is that snow will cake up on the soles and make it very tough to walk on land.


----------



## Tilly_Bend (Jun 27, 2013)

I have the Simms Flats Sneakers and I really like them, not to bulky but have more support than the zip up kind. I have had them going on 4 years and they have held up great. Oyster rash all over them but no problems at all. I bought a pair of cheap frog toggs to wear with waders and they didn't even make it through the winter. I


----------



## boomer21 (Dec 28, 2015)

If you wet wade in the gulf, or other salt water and need more protection than a surf booty or river shoe, I really like the Orvis flats hiker, good support, very comfortable, durable. I used Simms flats shoes forever, that pair finally wore out and had to switch to Orvis as the new Simms model just didn't fit my foot well.

For regular wading boots, I'd recommend trying on alot of different ones. Simms, Patagonia and Orvis all make great stuff. Academy, Bass Pro and Cabelas all usually carry a good supply of boots to try on. I bought a $60 pair Academy brand that I can't be happier with. Use them for fishing in Co and Ar, and all duck season long.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

If I'm in saltwater, it's a no brainer. Rayguards.


----------



## sharkinaggie (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys, I appreciate it!

-SA


----------

